# Tax Credit for 2014 Clean Diesel Cruze?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've retracted that statement in my article and made note of it as a comment in the article. I've contacted my PR person in GM to ask if the information that I was given at the auto show is still valid. I'll let you know if I get a response.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm eager to find out as well. even $1200 or something would entirely alter the diesel equation.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Suns_PSD said:


> I'm eager to find out as well. even $1200 or something would entirely alter the diesel equation.


From a value perspective, sure, but from a competition perspective, it is above and beyond its only alternative: the Jetta TDI. The performance increase, historical diesel reliability, excellent fuel economy, Aisin transmission, and standard features really make it well worth the price.


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

It will be interesting to see where the Mazda 6 Skyactiv-D comes priced at and with what options. I honestly never expected a $26k Cruze diesel. Even if the upgrades are theoretically worth it, it's just too much money for not enough car. The base Mazda 6 auto starts at $22k and uses no extra injections or burn off after treatments so I expect the car to be slimmer on the price increase for diesel. The fact that they don't have to redesign the trunk like in the Cruze and assorted other changes means a cheaper switch. Without that tax credit, the Cruze diesel is a no go for me when I expect the Mazda 6 diesel to be available for a similar price. The 6 is more car for the money, has the promise of increased fuel efficiency over the Cruze, and less added parts to have to refill or chance failure. Two other glaring differences are 148hp vs 173hp and 280lb/ft (for 10 seconds only) vs 310lb/ft all the time and the 6 is 200 pounds lighter somehow while being 7 inches longer.

Mazda is a riskier company so they may even allow the diesel with a manual transmission. That will be a deal sealer for many including me.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> From a value perspective, sure, but from a competition perspective, it is above and beyond its only alternative: the Jetta TDI. The performance increase, historical diesel reliability, excellent fuel economy, Aisin transmission, and standard features really make it well worth the price.


It looks like a pretty good deal for the technology. Look at what people pay for the Volt. Obviously if someone is not excited by the extra technology, then they're unlikely to pay for it. But plenty of people will pay for the knowledge that they've got the tech.


----------



## eriecruizer (Mar 6, 2011)

It seems that GM may possibly be having some technical or production difficulties getting the Cruze diesel to market. It's April 1st and still no release date. I stopped by our local Chevy Dealership last week and they are clueless about a release date for the diesel in our region. Apparently, GM decided to release the diesel in ten states before distribution goes national later. The longer this goes on, the less likely we are to purchase a 2014 diesel this year as the "new" 2015 Cruze is to be released in Fall 2014. We do not expect a dramatic redesign just enough to let your neighbors know you bot the 2015. We are also watching developments for the Mazda 6 diesel. The Mazda 6's projecting nose and cab-rearward design (maybe that's where the added 7 inches comes from?) is not very appealing to me but there is a lot of machine there. We will see what the tech and price comparisons are next Fall. The cabin area may be quite similar in size even though the Cruze is a compact and the 6 is midsize. Increasingly looking like we will buy in spring 2014. Never did like the idea of buying a new car going into winter.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

eriecruizer said:


> It seems that GM may possibly be having some technical or production difficulties getting the Cruze diesel to market. It's April 1st and still no release date. I stopped by our local Chevy Dealership last week and they are clueless about a release date for the diesel in our region. Apparently, GM decided to release the diesel in ten states before distribution goes national later. The longer this goes on, the less likely we are to purchase a 2014 diesel this year as the "new" 2015 Cruze is to be released in Fall 2014. We do not expect a dramatic redesign just enough to let your neighbors know you bot the 2015. We are also watching developments for the Mazda 6 diesel. The Mazda 6's projecting nose and cab-rearward design (maybe that's where the added 7 inches comes from?) is not very appealing to me but there is a lot of machine there. We will see what the tech and price comparisons are next Fall. The cabin area may be quite similar in size even though the Cruze is a compact and the 6 is midsize. Increasingly looking like we will buy in spring 2014. Never did like the idea of buying a new car going into winter.


Expect the Mazda 6 to be notably more expensive. 

I don't know what experience Mazda has with Diesels overseas, but I know for a fact that GM has a LOT of experience overseas with Diesels, and the Diesel coming into the Cruze in the US was developed in Torino, Italy by their Opel division. If we are going on track record and experience, I'd trust the Cruze Diesel over the Mazda. 

Their delay in providing information has nothing to do with technical or production difficulties. GM has always been very good at keeping a tight lid on any news. Did you know anything about the recently released Z28 Camaro before it was announced? I can assure you that car has been in development for over a year.


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

We shall see where Mazda lands the price, but they say there will be options available with the diesel which makes me think it will at worst start as a mid tier 6 around 24-27. The dream would be if they offer it in a base and manual which would put the price closer to 23-25.If they pull a Chevy and start it at 30-32k they won't sell a single one, especially not to me.I will never understand why American car companies can't figure out there is demand for an affordable diesel, not a premium tricked out model. Give me a compact or sub compact hatch with decent power and torque around 18-22k. They already make the cars for Europe...


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

According to the following site, there was tax credit that ran from 2005 until 2010. For each manufacturer it was good for up to 60,000 vehicles of a particular model. It was phased out in 2010. I don't know if there is any new credit on the horizon:

Federal Tax Credit for Diesels


----------



## tndk (Apr 2, 2013)

With the way the federal budget is being handled, I doubt a tax credit will come back again. Since 2010 the Tea Party Congress has stonewalled any efforts of the government to "spend cash" and "spending" in Washington sometimes means "tax breaks" for certain projects like this. So I don't see a new tax break coming anytime soon.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Mazda diesels have been around in the rest of the world for a while now, and seem to be running just fine - although we would say that about the Cruze, the rest of the world seems to have fewer problems than the US-built Cruzen.


----------



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

Maxvla said:


> It will be interesting to see where the Mazda 6 Skyactiv-D comes priced at and with what options. I honestly never expected a $26k Cruze diesel. Even if the upgrades are theoretically worth it, it's just too much money for not enough car. The base Mazda 6 auto starts at $22k and uses *no extra injections or burn off after treatments* so I expect the car to be slimmer on the price increase for diesel. The fact that they don't have to redesign the trunk like in the Cruze and assorted other changes means a cheaper switch. Without that tax credit, the Cruze diesel is a no go for me when I expect the Mazda 6 diesel to be available for a similar price. The 6 is more car for the money, has the promise of increased fuel efficiency over the Cruze, and less added parts to have to refill or chance failure. Two other glaring differences are 148hp vs 173hp and 280lb/ft (for 10 seconds only) vs 310lb/ft all the time and the 6 is 200 pounds lighter somehow while being 7 inches longer.
> 
> Mazda is a riskier company so they may even allow the diesel with a manual transmission. That will be a deal sealer for many including me.




If they bring that motor over to the states, you can bet it will have either DPF or DEF, possibly both...


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

No, it actually won't. It is already clean enough without after treatments.


----------



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

Maxvla said:


> No, it actually won't. It is already clean enough without after treatments.


Hmm....Interesting.....link??? Clean enough for overseas, or clean enough for the states? From what I understand there is a big difference.

You would think if that was the case, and you could pass withouth the after treatments, that there would be more motors that are able to. No big rig or pickup trucks that I know of are able to do this. You would think a company like Cummins who has been at this since the beginning of time would be able to do this. The rig I drive for work has the Cummins ISX 15L, and it uses both DEF and DPF (yes we have had DEF system problems 2 times already with parts having to be replaced. Got the dreaded red Engine Stop light and it shut down on us, thank god we were only half a mile from the ryder shop! 2013 Cascadia with 32k miles.....piece of junk). 

But if this is true than that is great, but I just believe it will end up with one or both of them. Time will tell.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

The Mazda engine is a low compression diesel, 14:1. This greatly reduces combustion temps which greatly reduces NOX formation which is what SCR & DEF are responsible for getting rid of.

The Mazda Skyacti-D is supposed to have no SCR or DEF in the US market and the details are all over Mazda USA's website.

Lower compression will of course hurt mpg, but Mazda might totally make up for it thru great transmissions, a lower purchase price, a lower weight, and less maintenance related to the SCR system.


----------



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

Very interesting, thanks for the input! Like my wise grandpa always said, you learn something every day!!!


----------

